
Show HN: An SVG Graph Generator for Git, Built in POSIX Awk - deuill
https://grawkit.deuill.org
======
stephenr
This looks good (visually) but I don’t see the point? Wouldn’t you be better
served by something that produces the graph from some form of git log output,
rather than the commands?

